# Atlanta, GA 3 mo. male Puppy



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

MAX - ID#A397471

I am waiting for my owner to find me.
Please contact the shelter if you are either my owner or are interested in adopting me.

My name is MAX. 

I am a neutered male, brown German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 3 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 05, 2009.

This information is 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Fulton County Animal Services at (404) 794-0358
Ask for information about animal ID number A397471 



Fulton County Animal Services 
http://www.fultonanimalservices.com
860 Marietta Blvd 
Atlanta, GA 30318 

Voice: (404) 794-0358 Fax: (404) 792-3970 

email [email protected]


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness! He is too cute!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Dang, I wish I had the time to make a roadtrip to Atlanta. I have a preapproved home waiting for a puppy and Fulton county has 2.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I know a transporter who can come through there on her way back this week if you want I can pm her number to you.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Still listed, they have tons of puppies there that are GSD possible mixes.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Dawn Knight,
Fulton is less then 3 hours from you. If we could find transport, would your preapproved home be interested in one of these babies?


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I don't have pull fees or adoption fees at this time due to some plumbing problems at the house so I'm afraid I'll have to pass for now.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I sent you a PM. My adopter is definitely interested in either of the two, Max or the LH female. I could place both, just need to work on logistics. I'm not available to go to Atlanta til next weekend when I'm off. Have to wait for the plumbers tuesday, didn't show yesterday.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

We have somewhere for these babies to go, but now we need help getting them to Dawn Knight!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I don't see him on the site. Lots of supposed GSD mixes that from the pics are more mix than GSD.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I spoke with Melissa from this shelter earlier and they do have access to transportation if anyone needs help. PM me for her cell phone number if you need it-she was great to talk with and had alot of information.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Puppies need to get out before they get sick.


----------

